# Looking for a story called marriage counseling



## Peyton (Sep 18, 2016)

I read this story a long time ago that was about a couple who went to marriage counseling and the counselor gave them each a pill to take that would guarantee they wouldn't cheat on each other. The pills made the wife really fat and the man a complete FA. I have no idea who wrote it but it was my favorite story on here for a while and I'd love to read it again!


----------



## daedal (Sep 19, 2016)

Marriage Guidance by Caleb, a favorite of mine as well.
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81068


----------



## Caleb (Jul 4, 2017)

I just saw these posts. Thank you! Means a lot.


----------

